# Lehmans canning lids in bulk!



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I ordered two sleeves of regular sized lids, containing about 345 lids each, and one sleeve of wide mouth lids containing about 288 lids. Today the regular size lids arrived, and I am thrilled. The wide mouth are back ordered.

The lids look just like Ball or Kerr lids, but have no printing on the lids, so there is more room to write. The Lehmans bulk lid link is here: http://www.lehmans.com/store/Kitche...g_Dome_Lids___bulklids?partner_id=COUNTRYLIFE


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Goodman's every day price still beats it.

Ball regular lids 12 cents vs 12.4 at Lehmans
Ball wide mouth 18 cents vs 22 cents at Lehmans.

Didn't compare shipping, which could also be a factor.

Click on the "per 12 box", then the bulk price is on the bottom of that page.

GOODMANS PAGE


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Last time I did a comparison I was still able to get lids cheaper at our small local grocery store.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

the fact they are gold is an added plus (all my rings are gold, new ball lids silver)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Silver? Is this suppose to seal better or be healthier?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, went to the Goodman's site. Took a few minutes, but I found a valid link for a three dozen lot of large canning lids. For $76.99 plus shipping.

They want to charge me, get this, $51.72 for UPS Ground!!! No other freight options that I have found there either. 

And here I had been all excited to see that they have (on back order) a 60 box deal on small lids for a reasonable cost.

I wouldn't order through them, it's MUCH cheaper to just buy them at the local grocery store, which costs more than any place else up here! It's the same at most places....they use UPS which is THE most expensive way to get anything here. Alaskans always take it in the shorts, no matter we ARE a part of the continent, ARE a state, and it's not any further to ship here from lower west coast, as it is to east coast.

Sigh. Lehman's isn't much better, btw.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> Goodman's every day price still beats it.
> 
> Ball regular lids 12 cents vs 12.4 at Lehmans
> Ball wide mouth 18 cents vs 22 cents at Lehmans.
> ...


I'm not finding the price you're quoting...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Pouncer said:


> Wow, went to the Goodman's site. Took a few minutes, but I found a valid link for a three dozen lot of large canning lids. For $76.99 plus shipping.
> 
> They want to charge me, get this, $51.72 for UPS Ground!!! No other freight options that I have found there either.
> 
> ...


What about Amazon prime?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Silver? Is this suppose to seal better or be healthier?


Nope, they just changed to a new look (they call it "platinum"), and all my rings are gold. No biggie, also no matchy (looks silly when you are giving something as a gift)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

They went to silver to celebrate some anniversary (25??) last year or the year before.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> I'm not finding the price you're quoting...


http://www.goodmans.net/i/463/ball-42000-wide-mouth-canning-jar-dome-lids.htm


The page for 12 lids.....then look 1/2way down the page for this:

*Ball 42000 wide mouth canning jar lids, 36 pack case.
Ball 42000 wide mouth canning jar Dome lids.
Includes: Ball 42000 wide mouth canning jar Dome lids. x 36
Purchase all 36 of these together for only $76.99
Add To Basket or View more details

*


Then the same thing for the small mouth lids on the page I referenced.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are some of the cheapest I can find. 10 cent range:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lge-Box-BALL-KE...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item84b7a95906


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

seedspreader,

Yep. I bought from that vendor (Mulberry Lane Farm) last year. Best deal I could find then.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Pouncer said:


> Wow, went to the Goodman's site. Took a few minutes, but I found a valid link for a three dozen lot of large canning lids. For $76.99 plus shipping.
> 
> They want to charge me, get this, $51.72 for UPS Ground!!! No other freight options that I have found there either.
> 
> ...




Maybe, but heavy stuff is hard to get in. We have to have everything flown to us by float plane which costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Astrid and all who are far away from these places.....please check out this seller:

http://www.mulberrylanefarm.com/eStore/canning_supplies/BR96.php 

The above is a link to a large lot of lids. This person used to be on eBay, then set up her own store online. The price includes shipping-even to Alaska  She even offers mixed lots, a nice alternative for many of us.


----------

